# AHH!!!! My 3 weeks old cockatiel baby swallow a piece of pine shaving!!!



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Will, my cockatiel baby die from this???

I pull my 3 weeks old baby out for handfeeding. I realized that there is a piece of pine shaving on top of its tongue while swallowing the handfeeding formula~~~. When I open its mouth again to see, that pine of pine shaving is gone!!!!

Will it die soon??? What can I do???


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

How big of a piece was it ?


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Honestly I don't know how big is it for sure.

5mm in length...maybe??


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

I hope SRtiels or someone with more experience will answer, my best guess is to hope it will pass, BUT it will have to be *very thin & small *for that to happen at all. (really, not sure if it is possible) 

OR, you may have to go to the vet & have them pull it out.

Do Not feed that baby Anything At All until this is resolved, the woodchip may 
block food from passing thru the crop, 
So, watch closely all day to see if the crop is emptying.

You may have a vet emergency, I do not know.
I sure hope it will be okay......


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would call an avian vet and see what they have to say. Good luck


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Why do these things happen on a Sunday, when getting to a vet is _'iffy'_ because most are closed.

I have had this happen a couple times over the years. If a small and thin peice I have not had a problem. If your baby has been digesting fine prior to ingesting the pine shaving watch to see that it is still digesting normally. When the crop is *totally* empty massage the crop to see if you can feel the chip. If not it may have digested.

If you watch the crop the muscles are knotting and churning the food to deliver the food into the opening of the digestive tract (Thoracic esophagus). If the chip was thin, softened in the crop and flexible it can be them broken up when it gets to the gizzard (ventriculus) prior to entering the intesines. If so and the baby is pooping, all may be fine.

If you feel the chip in the crop, if you have a feeding tube it can be inserted into the crop and sucked out.

In the interim monitor the little one as to digestion. If all of a sudden you get slowed or no emptying of the crop then there is a blockage. Then it is time for a vet ASAP. Request Sub-Q fluids given because that will hydrate the chick and stimulate peristtic contracting to get the digestive tract to try and move out the wood chip fibers.

Pleas...keep us posted.

Susanne


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Yes, how is the chicks crop now ?
It has been a long time since you posted, 
is the crop emptying at it's 'normal' rate ?


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

well, it did empty!!! and I try to feel the pine shaving but I don't feel anything thing weird, besides I am not a vet, so don't know how it crop should be felt like. Also, it is fully feathered around the crop area. I cannot see the crop at all. Thnx for caring!!!!


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Sounds like you got lucky, 
Keep a close eye on that bird tho, the shaving may still be in there, (Because you do not know what to feel for)

So, if the crop does not empty at next feeding, or any other problems At All with the bird,
It could be in the crop causing a problem.

Hopefully it got soft & will pass w/out any problems

Watch the stools, make sure they stay normal also.
It sounds like good news, Keep us posted tho....


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...that is a very good sign as to the crop emptying. The crop skin is going to be about paper towel thickness. Blow the feathers on the crop area to part them and hold the skin between your thumb and index finger to fell if there is anything in there.

Hopefully all will go well and it will continue to empty. If not then tommorow a trip to the vet may be in order. 

Here is some info to read, and also read to the vet....especially if the vet is not a true avian vet: http://cid-d1b5f5c1eff7e9bb.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/.Public/Crop%20and%20Digestive%20Problems.pdf If the vet does any procedures mentioned in the article you can also ask him/her to please show you how, especially if you have to do follow-up at home. I have pix's if need to go along with the article if needed.

You are in my thoughts 

Susanne


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi...how is the baby doing this morning?

Susanne


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

well, its crop does get empty and I cannot few anything weird, however....

Usually the chick always eat full 10ml of handfeeding formula per feeding session (he is about 102grams)

1 or 2 meals prior to the pine shaving incident, the chick already have less interest in the handfeeding formula. At the beginning of each feeding session, it always begged for food, it will eat few mls then stop or refused to eat more. 

Is it normal? or could it be actually due to crop impaction????

it is 31 days old....what is the total amount of mls of feeding formula should I give? and how often??? because every breeder have different feeding schedule. I want to hear yours~~~


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can you post a current pix of the baby. I can tell more by looking.

If it is 31 days it may be wanting to nibble on food and millet. Keep this avaialble in the cage. Or if you have already done this feel the base of the crop to see if it has been eating. roll the skin bewtween your fingers. if it ate seed and millet you will feel a small amount in the crop. If so, if the baby wants to eat less no problem.

As to reluctance to eat due to the wood chip or an impaction the crop would not be emptying at all, and you'd see no poop. Place it on some paper towels to see if the poop looks normal.


----------

